# South Carolinians to Obama: Keep Your Syrians



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

South Carolinians to Obama: Keep Your Syrians
11/12/2015 / By shawn
In Berkeley County, South Carolina, they have a message for President Obama and the State Department: Your damn Syrians can go somewhere else.

The Republican-dominated county council passed a resolution Monday disapproving of the administration's Refugee Resettlement Project. Though Berkeley County has not been identified officially as a likely spot for refugees, there have been efforts to use Spartanburg County not far away. In September, the Spartanburg county council declined to pass a resolution disapproving of the effort.

However, Berkeley is not the first county in South Carolina to take this step. Pickens County passed a similar resolution in October, and Greenville County will consider it later in November.

"I don't know what they anticipate in South Carolina," said state Sen. Lee Bright. "They haven't brought any Syrians in yet, but it's one of those things where, once they're here, it's a little late. I've been hearing about a lot of grassroots movements opposing this and I hope that continues."

Naturally, there are the dissenters. Caldwell Pickney, a Democrat on the Berkeley Council, said he was in favor of the resettlement project. "It's a people thing," he said. "Anytime it's possible to do good, we should. I had initial concerns and I don't know how comfortable I feel now, but due to all that's been happening in the past, it gives me the confidence to think we did the right thing."

Oh see there? If you were looking for a good reason to support bringing Muslims of unknown background into your community, there it is. All the stuff "that's been happening in the past." Cool. Those words should give us comfort when we have to deal with what's "coming in the future."

South Carolinians to Obama: Keep Your Syrians | Total Conservative
_*
And keep your unskilled uneducated Tacos too!*_


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I live near a city and county that has been dominated by the D party for 60 years. This will never happen here. I fear that we will be a resettlement zone. I'm already seeing a lot more burquas (sp) than I ever have. Perhaps it's started already in secret.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

In spite of its border location and immigration problem, I do not believe you will see such a stand on refugees. While Texas would like to control its immigration issue, it also must acknowledge their integral roles in the current economic climate in the populated Cities of the State.

Remember Texas has 6 cities in the top 20 of the most populated in the US

*Top 10*
Houston
San Antonio
Dallas

*Top 11-15*
Fort Worth - 15 miles from Dallas or actually one metropolis

*Top 16-20*
Austin - 40 miles from San Antonio
El Paso


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

South Carolina politicians have more sense than those in pittsburgh. That is just one example of why the Pittsburgh City council is known as the circus.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm telling you, not one immigrant should be allowed to enter the USA for 10 years. Legal or Illegal. No Visas No Refugees. Stop giving Billions to country's that hate us and build the wall on the border.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Heard this morning on Fox the big BO still plans on letting 180,000 Syrian killers in and release the gitmo murders. WTF??? What is wrong with him? Does he want the country destroyed and attacked that bad?

Remember this delusional and twisted view on how our country is run when it comes time to vote.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Through illegal immigration and refugee entry, Obummer is importing the future votes to neutralize your vote. f they don't blow you up first.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Heard this morning on Fox the big BO still plans on letting 180,000 Syrian killers in and release the gitmo murders. WTF??? What is wrong with him? Does he want the country destroyed and attacked that bad?
> 
> Remember this delusional and twisted view on how our country is run when it comes time to vote.


BHO is doing what he is told to do, by the powers behind the throne who put him in office. They are the real enemy.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I'm telling you, not one immigrant should be allowed to enter the USA for 10 years. Legal or Illegal. No Visas No Refugees. Stop giving Billions to country's that hate us and build the wall on the border.


We'll never learn, you can't buy your friends....


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Heard this morning on Fox the big BO still plans on letting 180,000 Syrian killers in and release the gitmo murders. WTF??? What is wrong with him? Does he want the country destroyed and attacked that bad?
> 
> Remember this delusional and twisted view on how our country is run when it comes time to vote.


YES! He Does!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Heard this morning on Fox the big BO still plans on letting 180,000 Syrian killers in and release the gitmo murders. WTF??? What is wrong with him? Does he want the country destroyed and attacked that bad?
> 
> Remember this delusional and twisted view on how our country is run when it comes time to vote.


psssht!!!! He is one of them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I just read an article about the University of Southern California attempting to get some Syrian "refugees" over and provide them with housing and scholarships. What a bunch of idiots.

If you have children at USC, remove them and get your money back.


----------

